# salisbury steak &/or meat loaf recipe ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

We have much ground meat I'ld like to turn into salisbury steak and/or meatloaf.

Anyone have some tried & true dishes they will share the recipe for?


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't really have any measurements, I just usually dump and pour till it looks right, but here's an outstanding meatloaf:

Ground Beef
1 large onion, chopped fine
1 clove of garlic minced
1/6 of a red bell pepper, chopped fine
Worchestershire Sauce
BBQ Sauce, just a little (a thick hearty one, like Bulls Eye)
Catsup
2 TBS A1
squirt of mustard
1 egg
bread crumbs or crushed saltine crackers

Mixed together and pat into an island in a baking dish. Bake at 350-375. 5 minutes before taking out of oven Mix together catsup, honey, brown sugar, and a little whole grain mustard; slather it on top and return to oven to bake the glaze on. 

Good Stuff!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

MEATLOAF
1 pound Ground meat
1/2 cup evaporated milk
1/3 cup uncooked rolled oats
1/4 cup chopped onion ( I use a whole onion)
1 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
Sauce:
1 can tomato sauce
3 TBSP brown sugar
1 TBSP vinegar (I use white)
1 teaspoon Worchestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon Chili powder ( I use more, I love chili flavor)
1/2 teaspoon salt

Mix and cook the sauce ingredients for 5 minutes. Stir half
the mixture into your meat mixture. Stir well. Put in a loaf pan.
Pour the remaining sauce over the top. Bake at 350 degrees
for 50 minutes to 1 hour.
I think the sauce is the key to this recipe. It is SO GOOD! 
Sometimes I double the sauce, as we eat it all. I sometimes
mix a stack or 1/2 stack of crushed crackers in the recipe
as well to "stretch" it, and it is very good. Makes wonderful
cold meatloaf sandwiches.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you both so much. I will definately try out those recipies.

David had all his teeth removed as they had always been chaulky. Now he is without teeth until his gums heal and he gets new teeth. It has been difficult to continuously come up with "healthy" dishes he can eat.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Still waiting for a Salisbury steak recipe.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yep. I googled it and have ideas as to what ingredients to use. Would like some experienced tried & true recipe though.


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

I mix ground meat, lipton onion soup mix and diced onions and form into patties for the salisbury steaks. They're better when they've been wrapped and frozen for a week or so. Thaw out and cook in a little oil. When done, remove from pan and make a brown gravy with mushrooms. Put the steaks back in the gravy and simmer for a few minutes before serving.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you huntress. I will certainly try that. 

Somewhere I read if you're going to add seasoning to ground meat TO THEN FREEZE that you should add 1/2 to double amount of seasoning as it loses its potency in the freezer. I had always thought it got stronger the longer the seasoning stayed in the ground meat. Anyone know for sure which is accurate?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

All my meatloaf for several years has been made with ground deer meat. When I had some of somebody else's recently, I was shocked at how greasy it was. I add in buttermilk or a home made barbecue type sauce to make if moist. Some people apparently add in fat.
ETA: Almost forgot.. I use diced or grated potatoes instead of bread crumbs. It ends up as something similar to a baked loaf of hash. LOL


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thank you huntress. I will certainly try that.
> 
> Somewhere I read if you're going to add seasoning to ground meat TO THEN FREEZE that you should add 1/2 to double amount of seasoning as it loses its potency in the freezer. I had always thought it got stronger the longer the seasoning stayed in the ground meat. Anyone know for sure which is accurate?


If you use the onion soup mix (I use just bullion, dry onion, and a splash of worchestershire), I wouldnt double it up, it will be too salty


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

My DH's aunts at a family picnic just told me the secret to good meatloaf is using chuncks of fresh bread instead of bread crumbs.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Good information here. All these are going into my little recipe box. Thank you.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Granny G, I tried your meatloaf recipe. I used cream instead of evaporated milk, because that was what I had. It was great. Thanks.


----------



## painterdsm (Jun 15, 2010)

My meatloaf and Salisbury Steaks are the same recipe. I use 2 lbs, ground beef, or 1 lb ground beef and 1 lb bulk sausage, 1 large onion,diced, 3 pieces bread, torn, 2 eggs, 1 large clove garlic, milled, or sliced really thin,about 1/2 cup milk, and 1 medium bell pepper, diced. Mix all together and make into meat loaf, salisbury steaks, or meatballs. I make a brown gravy to go with the steaks, and fry the meatballs and then cook them further in tomato soup and put them over rice...Yummy!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks painterdsm, I shall try your recipe next time. I still have not found one we like.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I used to have a great recipe for Salisbury steak, but I hadn't made it in a long time and when I went to hunt for it a few years ago discovered it missing. I've been searching ever since, lol. I remember you tore up bread slices into little pieces and let them soak in milk while you got the other stuff ready. You also took a box of onion soup mix and mixed it with hot water and let it stand also. 

Then you seasoned ground chuck (but I can't remember with exactly what, lol) then mixed in a beaten egg and the milk/bread mixture and formed it into oval patties. You put them in a 9 x 13 pan. Then you mixed cornstarch with a little cold water and stirred it into the onion soup and poured all that over the meat patties. Then you sprinkled either diced green onions or chives (again I forget) over the top, pop it in the oven and let it bake. When it was done, the gravy had thickened itself perfectly. It was one of my son's favorites when he was little, with some mashed potatoes and a vegetable, usually mixed peas and carrots. Sort of like a TV dinner, huh? Only much better!

I thought I probably got it out of a 70s era Betty Crocker or Better Homes and Gardens or maybe even off the back of a Lipton soup box, but I've searched to no avail. One of these days I'm going to have to experiment and figure it out again. I know the meat had several spices in it, and I'm not sure of the ratio of milk to bread, water to onion soup or cornstarch to water and the onion/chives thing. I know this was not what you asked for and may be no help at all, but thought you might like to experiment, and it brought back a good memory for me.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

We don't eat much meatloaf in my family, but an old family favorite is cheese meatloaf. 

Cheese Meatloaf
2 pounds ground chuck
1 medium onion, minced very fine (we use a mini food processor)*
1 beaten egg
1 tall can tomato sauce (used to be 15 ounces, not sure any more)
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1 sleeve saltine crackers, crumbled fine (four sleeves to a box)
1 pound American cheese, in small cubes (used to come in a box like Velveeta, but can't find it any more - have to buy it from the deli counter)

You just squish together the meat, onion, egg, tomato sauce and seasonings. When that is mixed well, mix crackers with the meat. Lastly, mix in the cheese cubes. Either put into a loaf pan or shape into a loaf in a larger pan. Make sure any cheese showing is pushed down into the meat and push the meat over it, or it will burn on the outside. Bake at 350 for 1-1/2 hours, draining halfway through if there's a lot of grease in the pan (sometimes there is, sometimes not, never figured that out, lol). Let it stand a few minutes before slicing or it will crumble, still tastes good just not as pretty.  We usually serve it with au gratin potatoes (we're cheese fanatics in my family) and a green vegetable. It makes really good leftover meatloaf sandwiches too. 

*If you don't have the onion minced very fine, it won't get good and done during baking and will still have a crunch to it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Callie. I shall try those.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I use "meatloaf patties" for my salsbury steak. My meatloaf recipe varies every time I make it, but I always throw in a shot of salsa!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG what a wonderful idea. I often freeze left-over meatloaf; now I will just slice it, fry it and add some gravy.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

For salisbury steak, I add garlic, season salt, pepper, onion, eggs & dry bread crumbs to crumbles ground beef. Make into nice size patties & brown in a skillet in a nice hot pan.
Transfer patties to a casserole or cake pan, cut up mushrooms & onions in good size chucnks, add beef boullion(I use soup base) & enough water to come up sides of the dish a couple inches. Cover with foil & bake in the oven at 375 degree's for an hour to hour & a half.
Remove from oven, put on stove until broth starts to boil & thicken up to make the gravy.
That is how I do it at a resturaunt I work at, usually turns out pretty good & folks seem to really like it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Backfourty,MI 
I love the sound of that. My mouth is watering already. I shall certainly use that recipe. I am thinking I will use a cast iron fry pan to bake it in the oven. Then I can use same pan on top of stove to thicken the juice.

Thank you .


----------

